# $5 bottle lookin like a million bucks!!!



## Bent_Twig (Nov 30, 2008)

Just thought I would share a picture of one of my saxelhiners bitterquells bottles. A bottle you can dig or buy easily and displays like a gem.

                                                  Twig.


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2008)

THOSE ARE GREAT ,CHEAP ,WINDOW BOTTLES. IT IS AMAZING ON HOW MANY I HAVE SEEN OVER THE YEARS AND ALL HAVE LOOKED THE SAME,SAME COLOR,SAME WHITTLE ETC. WONDER HAS ANYBODY EVER SEEN ONE IN A DIFFERENT COLOR OR NO WHITTLE?


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2008)

*RE: $5 bottle looking like a million bucks!!!*

I have seen quite a few of these over the years the same as most other collectors I suspect Jamie. They were all the same color , but some are a bit lighter than others. I always thought this would have been a super nice bottle had the embossing been on the side of the bottle and not the bottom of it . I love its crudeness  .


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 4, 2008)

*RE: $5 bottle looking like a million bucks!!!*

Dug an emerald green one sunday. My digging partner took it home.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 4, 2008)

*RE: $5 bottle looking like a million bucks!!!*

Its a good example of how a backwards country can make bottles that look like they are 50 years older than thier American cousins[]

 Never saw an emerald one , that would be something to write home about


----------



## welddigger (Dec 4, 2008)

I had one that was yellow amber, dark at the base and getting lighter as you went to the neck. really cool for a common bottle. It was one of the pics I posted on here when i became a member. I can't find the pic in my files and I think I sold the bottle???? If I didin't it will show up at the next show I set up and Then I,ll post a pic.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2008)

Well it is me again:  I have missed out on being familiar with this bottle.  But the pattern in the picture doesn't exactly like whittle or cold-mold ripple to me.  Is it in the glass or on the outside, as a finished rough surfaced bottle?  If it is in the glass it seems to trend in a vertical direction.  Also I realized your referred to it a newer bottle and with a name I wasn't familiar with.   You also said the embossed lettering is on the bottom.  You have captured my interest.  Please tell me more.
 Thanks  RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Dec 15, 2008)

WELL SIMON YOU ADDED TO THIS DISCUSSION AND WAS ON TOPIC BOUT AS MUCH USUALLY AM! CEPT' I DON'T THINK I HAVE HOPPED IN THE MIDDLE WITH A PLUG FOR SOMETHING ,AT LEAST THAT WAS AS OUT OF LEFT FIELD AS YOU DID! GO POLISH UP ON YOUR TITAN POKER PLAYING AS SOON AS THE MEDS. WEAR OFF.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2008)

SURE DOES LOOK NICE, FOR 5 BUCKS...


----------

